# Havin problem with pioneer avh p6400 and sdv-7p



## Scubasegt (Jan 4, 2009)

ok i have a pioneer avh-p6400 and a sdv-p7 combo in my 1996 chevy caviler and there is that stupid lil green wire from both that is souposed to go to the pos side of my ebrake switch well there is the problem i only have one wire and it is self grounding so i am kinda screwd plz if anyone can help will u? thank you for taking the time to read this

Steve


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

nice that is the ebrake saftey wire so your dvd player will only come on when the ebrake is applied for safety reasons.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

But you can ground it the the negative ground if you want, but be aware watching DVDs while driving is illegal in most countries.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Except england....they drive wierd anyways so you would fit in!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its illegal in england too :sad:

Why would I want to watch a DVD when driving, its just not possible. I have a 7" built in PC into my dash and watching a DVD on it would be very hard. Good if you stuck in a jam though.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a projector and follow big rigs around and watch it on the back of their trucks as you drive.


----------

